# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Παζαρι βιβλιων

## Fearg

Ακουσα οτι στις 21 ιανουαριου αρχισε το ετησιο παζαρι βιβλιων στην κλαυθμωνος. Ξερει κανεις ποσο καιρο κραταει? 
Γενικα, αν περασε κανεις μια βολτα, ας πει 2 κουβεντες.

----------


## oboro

Βασικα ειναι δυο παζαρια, φετος αποφασισαν να τα κανουν διαδοχικα. Δεκα μερες διαρκει το πρωτο και δεκα το δευτερο (μεχρι τις 9 Φλεβαρη), αλλα δεν καταλαβα αν εκτιθονται ολα τα βιβλια απ΄την πρωτη μερα η απ' την 11η του δευτερου αλλαζουν. Θα ξαναπαω μαλλον για να τσεκαρω =Ρ

το πρωτο παντως πλακα ειχε, δεν ηταν μεγαλο αλλα ενταξει Αθηνα ειμαστε οχι Μπερλιν.

----------


## oboro

Α επισης η εκπτωση ειναι πολυ μεγαλη γενικα (70% και βαλε) οποτε συμφερει! εχει και καλαθακια =Ρ (ακομη και καροτσια για τους φανατικους του σπορ)

----------


## oboro

βασικα να πατε : )

----------


## Winston_man_2

Τα βιβλία ειναι καινουργια ή μεταχειρισμένα?

----------


## Fearg

Περυσι ειχα παρει 7-8 βιβλια με 20 ευρο. Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι μεταχειρισμενα και αν ειναι, δεν φαινεται, η κατασταση τους ειναι πολυ καλη.

----------


## Kandy

> Βασικα ειναι δυο παζαρια, φετος αποφασισαν να τα κανουν διαδοχικα. Δεκα μερες διαρκει το πρωτο και δεκα το δευτερο (μεχρι τις 9 Φλεβαρη), αλλα δεν καταλαβα αν εκτιθονται ολα τα βιβλια απ΄την πρωτη μερα η απ' την 11η του δευτερου αλλαζουν. Θα ξαναπαω μαλλον για να τσεκαρω =Ρ
> 
> το πρωτο παντως πλακα ειχε, δεν ηταν μεγαλο αλλα ενταξει Αθηνα ειμαστε οχι Μπερλιν.


Κ τα 2 γινονται στην Κλαυθμωνος?

----------


## oboro

Καινουργια ειναι τα βιβλια. Η τιμη ειναι χαμηλοτερη γιατι στο παζαρι αδειαζουν καθε χρονο οι εκδοτες τις αποθηκες τους πριν τον επομενο γυρο των επανατυπωσεων. Οποτε μπορει να βρει κανεις ο,τιδηποτε, απο φθηνες εκδοσεις που θυμιζουν φυλλαδια εως υπερ-πολυτελεις τομους (με την εκπτωση παντα απο 70% και πανω.) Οι τιμες μαλιστα σε ακεραια πολλαπλασια του μισου ευρω ωστε να μην παιδευομαστε με τα ψιλα =Ρ

----------


## oboro

Ναι και τα δυο εκει

----------


## RainAndWind

Θα πάω. Λατρεύω το διάβασμα. Και γενικά προτιμώ τα μεταχειρισμένα. Κάνεις και κάτι για το περιβάλλον, δύο σ' ένα.:)

----------


## oboro

Αφου δεν ειναι μεταχειρισμενα λεμεεεεεε λολ

Παντως ειναι στο πνευμα της ανακυκλωσης... Απ' το να πεταχτουν η να πανε για χαρτομαζα, καλυτερα!

----------

